# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πρώτη τους αναπαραγωγή.

## Sotos

Παιδιά γεια σας.

O Scary και η Quiet, αποφάσισαν να γίνουν γονείς.
Κάνουν ένα αυγό μέρα παρά μέρα και μέχρι στιγμής έχουν κάνει τέσσερα.
Θέλω να ρωτήσω τα εξής.

1)  Από πια μέρα να αρχίζω να μετράω αντίστροφά?
2)  όταν και αν βγουν μικρά κοκατιλάκια θα πρέπει να τους βάλω δαχτυλίδι ή αυτό το     κάνουν μόνο οι εκτροφείς?
3)  Στο χέρι μπορώ να τα ταίζω όταν σιγά σιγά αρχίζουν να μπορούν να τρώνε και μόνα τους?

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας.

----------


## vagelis76

Όλα να πάνε καλά με το ζευγαράκι σου..... 

*1)  Από πια μέρα να αρχίζω να μετράω αντίστροφά?

*Συνήθως αρχίζουμε να μετράμε αντίστροφα από τη μέρα που αρχίζουν να κλωσάνε συστηματικά και καθ όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας και νύχτας.

*2)  όταν και αν βγουν μικρά κοκατιλάκια θα πρέπει να τους βάλω δαχτυλίδι ή αυτό το     κάνουν μόνο οι εκτροφείς?*

Στις πρώτες ημέρες ζωής τους μπορείς να βάλεις δαχτυλίδι κατάλληλο για το συγκεκριμένο είδος.Αν είσαι γραμμένος σε κάποιο σύλλογο θα έχεις δικά σου δαχτυλίδια,αν όχι υπάρχουν στην αγορά διάφοροι τύποι που μπορείς να προμηθευτείς και να τα φορέσεις στα πουλιά σου.Τα δακτυλίδια λειτουργούν ως η ταυτότητα των πουλιών και μας βοηθούν να μάθουμε ηλικία και καταγωγή.
*Δαχτυλίδια πτηνών... Τι; Πώς; Πότε; Γιατί;*
* Ερώτηση για δακτυλίδι!!*


*3)  Στο χέρι μπορώ να τα ταίζω όταν σιγά σιγά αρχίζουν να μπορούν να τρώνε και μόνα τους?*

α)Μπορείς να τα αναλάβεις και να τα ταΐζεις εσύ εξολοκλήρου μετά την 20η ημέρα ζωής τους.
β)Μπορείς επίσης να τα αφήσεις με τους γονείς τους και απλά εσύ να κάνεις συμπληρωματικά ταΐσματα στη διάρκεια της ημέρας ώστε να σε γνωρίσουν και να είναι ήρεμα πουλιά στο μέλλον.Αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί μόνο αν στο επιτρέψουν οι γονείς να το κάνεις.Μπορεί να αντιδράσουν αν το θεωρήσουν ως παρέμβαση στη φωλιά τους και να τα παρατήσουν.
γ)Μπορείς τα αφήσεις στους γονείς χωρίς καμία παρέμβαση με ταίσματα και απλά να τα βγάζεις από τη φωλιά κατα τη διάρκεια της ημέρας και εφόσον το επιτρέπει η ηλικία τους για να γίνουν πιο κοινωνικά και να μη φοβούνται την ανθρώπινη παρουσία.

Εσύ θα αποφασήσεις τι ακριβώς θέλεις να πετύχεις με τα μωρά που έρχονται ,πόσο μπορείς να ασχοληθείς μαζί τους(απαιτητική διαδικασία ταΐσματος),καθώς και τον ασφαλέστερο τρόπο μεγαλώματος των μικρών.  
*Ταιζοντας 2 μωρα Cockatiel απο το "μηδεν"*



*Όλα να πάνε καλά!!!!!!!*

----------


## Sotos

_1)  Από πια μέρα να αρχίζω να μετράω αντίστροφά?

Συνήθως αρχίζουμε να μετράμε αντίστροφα από τη μέρα που αρχίζουν να  κλωσάνε συστηματικά και καθ όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας και νύχτας._

Γεια σας και πάλι.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από το πρώτο αυγό δεν έχουν αφήσει τη φωλιά ούτε λεπτό.Οπότε δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν μετράει από τότε.

Να πω και κάτι άλλο.Γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι τα cockatiel κάνουν από 4 έως 6 αυγά μέρα παρά μέρα.Τα δικά μου έκαναν ένα αυγό στις 24/12.Το δεύτερο στις 26/12.Το τρίτο στις 28/12 το τέταρτο στις 30/12 και το πέμπτο στις 31/12.Πως γίνεται να κάνουν αυγά αμέσως, χωρίς μέρα διαφορά?Ή γίνεται και αυτό καμιά φορά?

Τέλος, επειδή η φωλιά είναι σε περίεργο σημείο μέσα στο κλουβί και δεν θα μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση όταν και αν βγουν τα μικρά, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μετακινήσω τη φωλιά σε διαφορετικό σημείο μέσα στο κλουβί ή θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα?

Σας ευχαριστώ και ζητώ συγνώμη, αλλά θέλω να γνωρίζω όσα πιο πολλά μπορώ.
Γενικότερα θέλω να τα βγάλω πέρα όσο πιο ομαλά γίνεται για την οικογένειά τους.

----------


## vagelis76

Μάλλον ήταν βιαστικό το τελευταίο αυγό και δε μπορούσε να περιμένει.....(χιούμορ:happy :Happy: 
Δε το ξέρω σίγουρα αλλά για να συμβεί σε σένα θα μπορεί και να συμβεί.

Όταν λέμε συστηματικό κλώσημα εννοούμε οτι αφήνουν (πιο πολύ η θηλύκια) τη φωλιά μόνο για φαγητό-νερό και ξεμούδιασμα.Αν είναι συνεχώς στη φωλιά αλλά βγαίνουν και πολύ συχνά έξω μαζί...δεν κλωσάνε συστηματικά τα δικά σου.  

Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μας βοηθάει μια ωοσκόπιση βέβαια στη δική σου περίπτωση και με τη θέση που έχει η φωλιά το βλέπω δύσκολο να γίνεται.

Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να μη κάνεις από εδώ και πέρα καμία αλλαγή-μετατροπή τόσο στη θέση της φωλιά αλλά και γενικά του κλουβιού.Μπορεί να τους προκαλέσεις επιπλέον στρες και να έχει δυσάρεστες επιπτώσεις στο κλώσημα.Μη ξεχνάς είναι η 1η τους γέννα και είσαστε όλοι άπειροι.Άφησε να λειτουργήσει το ένστικτο και η φύση από μόνη της.

----------


## Sotos

Όπως αναφέρω και πιο πάνω τα Κοκατιλάκια μου έκαναν στη φωλίτσα τους τα πρώτα τους αυγά.
Σήμερα βρήκα ευκαιρία να πάρω τα αυγά και να τα δώ στο φως και με λύπη, είδα πως όλα τα αυγουλάκια ήταν άδεια.
Πείτε μου αν ήταν ακόμα νωρίς για να δω αν φαίνεται τίποτα μέσα και αν όντως δεν τα πήγαν καλά στην πρώτη τους αναπαραγωγή τι κάνω από εδώ και πέρα?

----------


## vagelis76

Στις πόσες μέρες έκανες οωσκόπηση???πόσες μέρες δηλαδή είχαν κλωσήσει τα αυγά οι γονείς?

----------


## Sotos

Από την ημέρα που έκαναν το πρώτο αυγό δεν άφησαν και δεν αφήνουν καθόλου τη φωλιά άδεια.
Το θηλυκό βγαίνει μόνο για φαί και στη θέση του μπαίνει το αρσενικό.
Κάποιες φορές είναι και τα δύο μαζί μέσα.

----------


## vagelis76

Soto,δοκίμασε να κάνεις ωοσκόπηση  ξανά σε λίγες μέρες και μην αφαιρέσεις τα αυγά αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος οτι είναι άσπορα(τσούφια).Θα σου έλεγα να δοκιμάσεις καλύτερα με μικρό φακό και ενώ τα αυγά βρίσκονται μέσα στη φωλιά.Ώστε να λιγοστέψουν οι πιθανότητες,ανεπιθύμητων αντιδράσεων από τους γονείς,μια και είναι η 1η τους γέννα.

δες λίγο πως γίνεται...



εμφάνιση εμβρύου....

----------


## Sotos

Δεν είχα σκοπό να τα βγάλω από τη φωλιά ακόμα.
Θα περιμένω μερικές ημέρες για να κάνω ξανά.
Αν και από την εμπειρία μου στα καναρίνια μάλλον δεν έχω ελπίδες.
Στην περίπτωση όμως που είναι άδεια τα αφαιρώ και αφήνω τη φωλιά για να γεννήσουν ξανά?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Δεν είχα σκοπό να τα βγάλω από τη φωλιά ακόμα.
> Θα περιμένω μερικές ημέρες για να κάνω ξανά.
> Αν και από την εμπειρία μου στα καναρίνια μάλλον δεν έχω ελπίδες.
> Στην περίπτωση όμως που είναι άδεια τα αφαιρώ και αφήνω τη φωλιά για να γεννήσουν ξανά?


Είναι η δεύτερη φορά για φέτος έτσι;Ενισχυμένη διατροφή αν δεν το έχεις κάνει και συνεχίζεις. Μην το ξεχνάς,έχουν μεγάλες απαιτήσεις στην περίοδο αυτή.

----------


## Sotos

Όχι, είναι η πρώτη τους αναπαραγωγή για φέτος και πρωτη τους φορά στη ζωή τους.
Ισως στη δεύτερη φορά να είμαι πιο τυχερός.

----------


## Sotos

Μετά από τρεις γέννες αυγών και μεγάλη απογοήτευση βγάζω το συμπέρασμα πως ένα από τα δύο Cockatiel πρέπει να είναι στείρο.
Τρεις γέννες, συνολικά 12 αυγά και αποτέλεσμα, κανένα μικρό κοκατιλάκι.

----------


## jk21

δες σε παρακαλω την κοιλιτσα των πουλιων.μηπως κατω απο το δερμα φαινεται καποιπ στρωμα κιτρινο; αν ναι υπαρχει λιπος και ισως ειναι αιτια γιατι και το σωστο βατεμα εμποδιζει αλλα στα αρσενικα μειωνει και την τεστοστερονη.τι διατροφη εχεις ακολουθησει ακριβως 1 μηνα πριν το ξεκινημα των γεννων και μεχρι τωρα;

----------


## Sotos

Και τα δύο πουλιά να κοιτάξω στην κοιλιά;
Και που ακριβώς κοιτάω?
Όσο για τη διατροφή τους, δεν τρωνε τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο την τροφή τους και αυγό βραστό όταν κάνουν αυγά.
Ότι και να τους έχω δώσει δεν πλησιάζουν τίποτα.

----------


## jk21

θα κοιταξεις στην περιοχη πανω ακριβως απο κει που κουτσουλανε και βγαινει και το αυγο και κατω απο το στηθος (στερνο) .αυγο ποσο συχνα δινεις; κανονικα θελει πριν γεννηθουνε τα αυγα και για καποιο διαστημα αρκετα τακτικα .τα εχει βαλει ποτε μπροκολο ωμο (πλυμμενο,στεγνωμενο) ή πιπερια κοκκινη ή πρασινη καποιο κομματι και δεν το τιμησανε;

----------


## tsouk

ότι έκανες έκανες φέτος καλά 12 αυγά σε 2 μήνες το παράκανες για μια επιτυχημένη γεννα το a και το w είναι σωστή διατροφή βιταμίνη E άπου περνούν? άστα να ηρεμήσουν και από του χρόνο τα ξεκινάς πάλι

----------


## vagelis76

Επέμεινε στα φρούτα και λαχανικά,ώστε στην επόμενη αναπαραγωγική σου απόπειρα(του χρόνου),να πάνε τα πράγματα καλύτερα.Δοκίμασε διάφορους τρόπους και μην αποθαρρύνεσαι,η επιμονή θα γίνει συνήθεια και θα έχει καλό σκοπό!!!!

----------


## Sotos

Τι κουνουπίδι τους έχω δώσει, τι μπρόκολο, τι φρούτα τίποτα δεν έχουν πλησιάσει.
Βιταμίνες τους έβαζα στο νερό.

----------

